# Topics > Arts > Music >  Spawn, AI recording system, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Team:

Holly Herndon

Mat Dryhurst

'PROTO' Playlist 

"Proto" album on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Holly Herndon - Eternal (Official Video)

Published on Mar 11, 2019




> Director: Mathew Dryhurst
> Director of Photography and Edit: Daniel Costa Neves
> Software Development: Leif Ryge
> Producer: Max Reich
> Grip: Thomas Amman
> Key Makeup: Christian Fritzenwanker
> Makeup Assistant: Lisa Breitfeld
> Stylist: Benjamin Kirchhoff
> Headwear designer: Sara Mathiasson
> ...

----------


## Airicist

"Holly Herndon: the musician who birthed an AI baby"
The experimental composer has built an AI recording system called Spawn to help with her new album – should we worry that the robots are taking over? 

by Katie Hawthorne
May 2, 2019

----------

